# Looking for original style Lid for: W.W. LYMAN PATD FEB. 9TH 1864 Half Gallon



## NHkeith (Dec 17, 2013)

I recently got this from a my buddy Mike a few towns over here in NH (through ebay). If you have a lid that will fit this, I will buy it or trade something. thanks PM me please. Its fairly crude, with tons of seed bubbles through out, straw mark across the bottom. crooked neck, dark inclusions!! here is the original post on ebay:http://www.ebay.com/itm/W...l-Beauty-/121224224575


----------



## deenodean (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you out with the lid but thanks for showing this crude jar...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd like to see that too and with whatever it was held with. Patent 35,529 doesn't look quite right but RB says the 1864 is the same as the 1862. I need to dig a little further.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 20, 2013)

Original lids for the Lyman are quite scarce, and are usually sold on a jar and at a premium.  I believe there's been a few sold by North American Glass - just search "Lyman" in the auction archives.  If you're willing to go with a repro, you can try D. Rittenhouse - he's making a lot of repro closures & has an ad in the back of the Redbook.  Good luck, nice jar - Tammy


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 24, 2013)

Any one have a photo of a lid?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Dec 26, 2013)

...from above mentioned archives:


----------



## sandchip (Dec 27, 2013)

Wicked jar!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 27, 2013)

It looks almost like a crown top. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## NHkeith (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks for the photo !! I now have 2 cool jars without lids. The Hero -inew.w. lyman[h1] [/h1]


----------

